# Internet / cell service at Worldmark Indio (Palm Springs)



## thilmony (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking to book the Indio for August, me, wife, 11 year old daughter and her friend.

We run an Internet business and have to have access most of the time. I see they offer Internet for a fee but was hoping someone who has stayed there (and hopefully is a power user) can comment.

We also have a couple hotspots we can make do with, but I know this property is sort of remote and am worried about coverage.

thanks in advance!


----------



## rhonda (Feb 14, 2013)

From our stay over New Years, we found the Resort's fee-based WiFi to be very weak.  It dropped our sessions with regularity.  FWIW, our resort location was at the east-most edge of the property:  outer building with a corner unit facing _away_ from the resort center.

AT&T Wireless signal on our iPads was solid.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 14, 2013)

Was there a year or so ago and as noted their fee for wifi was not great, but unfortunately better than coverage from Sprint at that time.

The location is at the base of a series of hills and cell data coverage will depend on where your carrier has it's equipment located.   I did find it to be a pretty nice place while we were there.


----------



## ioiosotwig (Feb 14, 2013)

thilmony said:


> Looking to book the Indio for August, me, wife, 11 year old daughter and her friend.
> 
> We run an Internet business and have to have access most of the time. I see they offer Internet for a fee but was hoping someone who has stayed there (and hopefully is a power user) can comment.
> 
> ...



FWIW: My mother-in-law lived in Palm Springs for many years... I had been going there for 25 years. August is a pretty HOT HOT month to visit that area. Most apartments rent on a 10 month basis, assuming you will leave in the August time.  Many stores close down and the Sunday swap meets shut down. If you go... don't miss the Date Shakes -grin-. Just my two cents...


----------



## rhonda (Feb 14, 2013)

'ioiosotwig': Very cute handle.  I'm gonna be whistling this for the rest of the day.  Thx!


----------



## ioiosotwig (Feb 14, 2013)

rhonda said:


> 'ioiosotwig': Very cute handle.  I'm gonna be whistling this for the rest of the day.  Thx!



I Owe I Owe So Off To Work I Go = IOIOSOTWIG

Thanx...


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 15, 2013)

Palm Springs Tramway looks like fun, it's outside Palm Springs. An episode of Dirty Jobs showed Mike doing maintenance of the tram. Of course, there's also Joshua Tree National Park, the wind farm, other things to do in the Coachella Valley. Because this is the desert, it may be super-hot during the day, but it cools way down at night.

I've driven through there, stayed once at a hotel at Indio.

TS


----------



## benyu2010 (Feb 19, 2013)

DW hates the flys at Indio and I heard there are a lot in the month of July and August. Anyone has better knowledge of it?

WM/Wyn resort internet service is for casual user and generally not commercially reliable and drop of connection/signal is regularity, and connection speed is vary depend on many factors.


----------

